# More of my Automotive Photography



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Guys and Gals
don't know what happened to my original thread, but thought I'd post a few of my more recent works with the automobiles:






















































































































enjoy folks! ;-)


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Excellent shots again.:-! Can I ask what your settings were for your night shots on the last two photos please? I seem to have trouble getting enough light into my night shots. Are you maybe using a longer exposure of say 5-8 seconds?


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

for the night shots, i set my camera between F7.1 to F11, running anywhere from 5 seconds to 25 seconds.
time depends on what colour the car is, and since the last two pics were black cars, i made the camera have an exposure that was fitting more towards being able to light up the black car more than the background


----------



## TGE (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice shots! I really like the direction Lexus is going, that GS350 (I think?) is a beaut, and your photos do them all justice.

I also find myself checking out the Fiats lately since their commercial has been playing non-stop, hopefully you know the one I'm talking about


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

moky said:


> for the night shots, i set my camera between F7.1 to F11, running anywhere from 5 seconds to 25 seconds.
> time depends on what colour the car is, and since the last two pics were black cars, i made the camera have an exposure that was fitting more towards being able to light up the black car more than the background


Thanks for that. I wouldn't have thought about having a certain exposure depending on what colour the car was, so thanks for that tip. I guess I just haven't been keeping the shutter open long enough. Plus my Canon G6 doesn't have the same capabilities as a DSLR, and it's focal length doesn't go that high either. Hopefully that will change once I get a DSLR in a few months time.


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

bazman said:


> Thanks for that. I wouldn't have thought about having a certain exposure depending on what colour the car was, so thanks for that tip. I guess I just haven't been keeping the shutter open long enough. Plus my Canon G6 doesn't have the same capabilities as a DSLR, and it's focal length doesn't go that high either. Hopefully that will change once I get a DSLR in a few months time.


It's always tricky because of the different ways the light bounces off the subject when shooting cars. It could be the same location, but different cars will need different exposures, with darker cars needing longer exposures and lighter cars needing less. You can also opt for using flashes to help light up the car to get the right amount of light for the background


----------



## Devin P. (Nov 4, 2011)

Great shots. Love the supra shots as I own one myself.


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

moky said:


> It's always tricky because of the different ways the light bounces off the subject when shooting cars. It could be the same location, but different cars will need different exposures, with darker cars needing longer exposures and lighter cars needing less. You can also opt for using flashes to help light up the car to get the right amount of light for the background


I have an external flash that will fit onto the hotshoe. I'm planning on getting the Canon 600D and I know it has a built in trigger for remote flash, so at some point I may get a remote flash to help with night shots.


----------



## HOV (May 26, 2011)

Very well done. I find cars to be difficult subjects!


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

bazman said:


> I have an external flash that will fit onto the hotshoe. I'm planning on getting the Canon 600D and I know it has a built in trigger for remote flash, so at some point I may get a remote flash to help with night shots.


I find that remote flashes work best if you have separate triggers and not the built-in ones. I use cactus v4 triggers ( they're cheap and they do the job for what they're worth) but a lot of people use radio poppers or pocket wizards (pricey).

here's some more of a classic 1981 MB 380SLC. It's in amazingly mint condition


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

moky said:


> I find that remote flashes work best if you have separate triggers and not the built-in ones. I use cactus v4 triggers ( they're cheap and they do the job for what they're worth) but a lot of people use radio poppers or pocket wizards (pricey).
> 
> here's some more of a classic 1981 MB 380SLC. It's in amazingly mint condition


I used to have one of those cars. Unfortunately it was just a tiny toy car, but it was that model and that colour. I still love that merc, and I still want one.

I'll have a look for the cactus triggers to see whether or not I can afford to get one.


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

those cactus triggers are pretty cheap. $100 will go a long way. i know most people would say you get what you pay for, but honestly if you are shooting for fun and personal stuff, these things will go a long way.

check out Gadget Infinity for those triggers and other light modifiers!


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

moky said:


> those cactus triggers are pretty cheap. $100 will go a long way. i know most people would say you get what you pay for, but honestly if you are shooting for fun and personal stuff, these things will go a long way.
> 
> check out Gadget Infinity for those triggers and other light modifiers!


I'll see how I get on with the Canon 600D when it arrives next week, and maybe in a few months look at buying a remote trigger. Thanks for the link. I'll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4 (Jan 16, 2012)

Excellent pictures and beautiful cars!


----------



## gettingstarted (Feb 2, 2012)

love the fiat shots


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

bazman did you get the 600d yet? the new t4i (i dunno if that will be a 650 or 700d) should be just around the corner!


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

moky said:


> bazman did you get the 600d yet? the new t4i (i dunno if that will be a 650 or 700d) should be just around the corner!


I've already ordered it and it should be arriving tomorrow. I was considering going for the 60d, but that was just too expensive, and to be honest I barely had enough to buy the 600d. The newer models will no doubt be a bit more expensive than the 600d, so they would be out of my budget anyway. This camera should last me at least a good few years, and going to this from a canon g6 it should keep me occupied for quite some time.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

great shots. I've got a soft spot for the JZA80 

Mine goes under the knife starting wed.....for a full internal organ transplant


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

thought i'd bump this up with a fresh shoot from yesterday:
1.









2.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

The Panamera and LF-A (especially the rolling shot) are stunning. Beautiful shots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Hugely impressive!


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

one more from the LFA set.
this time with a 2013 Nissan GTR


----------



## wspohn (Mar 17, 2006)

The shot against the Burrard Bridge is lovely. Did you use flash to fill in the foreground?
I never seem to remember to take my tripod with me, and end up doing it hand held, which just isn't as good, not just from a vibration point of view, but also in terms of giving you time to consider composition. Here's a hand held shot, where I couldn't decide if the transition between pavement and forest should be through, or above the car (or looking at it now, even further above....)


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

WSpohn, i didnt use any fill flash on the panamera against the bridge. those were taking with just exceedingly cooperative sunlight  i haven't used my flashes during daytime because when shooting solo, it takes me a lot longer to configure and set up the lights (though i need to)

composition with regards to transition to pavement, for me at least, is all personal preference. i sometimes take about 20 or 30 handheld shots, slowly working my way down from a full standing position all the way to "squatting/sitting" down

Nice car btw!


----------



## wspohn (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks.

And I meant the night shot of the Toyota, not the Panamera day shot, sorry.


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

oh the supra, lol okay, i used lights for the foreground but not flashes


----------



## klvru (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey

Great photos you have there.

May I know where you get the car rig (the system to get the panning shot) or did you DIY it? I have been trying to look for one but fail.

If is a DIY, what are the stuffs do you need??? I am dying for one!! 



moky said:


> thought i'd bump this up with a fresh shoot from yesterday:
> 1.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

i have yet to buy a car rig, i actually hang from the side window of a car if high speeds, sometimes at the trunk or rear hatch of a SUV...


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## dbthamsai (May 14, 2012)

great pics! 
i love the cars

thnks for sharing your nice shots


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Really great stuff, both cars and shots. Very impressive.


----------



## joquio (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey Kev!
Finally found a post of you on WUS.
I've seen the Supra shots on RS before but those Benz pictures are amazing!
Do you shoot commercial/catalogue?
I don't see you post much of your work on RS either?


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

joquio said:


> Hey Kev!
> Finally found a post of you on WUS.
> I've seen the Supra shots on RS before but those Benz pictures are amazing!
> Do you shoot commercial/catalogue?
> I don't see you post much of your work on RS either?


Hey Jason!
I stopped posting on RS automotive photos for a while now, i just frequent the watch section 
i've shot locally for some dealerships, HRE and some photos for DuPont registry! Do you need a commercial photog?? PM me 
I have a few more photos il post up in a bit, classic 1991 Honda CRX special ed, 001/250 of the last ever produced!


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

here's a few of a friend's/dealer's personal honda crx.
1991 Honda CRX Special edition, the last before the Del Sol was released
this is 1/250 and is in amazingly mint condition for a 21y/o

1.









2. 









3. 









4.


----------



## joquio (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice work you've done!
I love the new set of the CRX.
The interior looks MINT!

No looking for a commercial photog but I know now where to look!
Keep up the good work.


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah man! interior is super mint! smells like 90's new car smell!
even the engine when we popped the hood up, smells like it was turned on just yesterday ( u know that new plastic burning smell and rubber from the pipes and hoses) it had that!


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

had the chance to shoot for a local dealer group 
Jaguar XJL


----------

